# SiriusXM Town Hall with Renée Fleming Thursday, April 12



## SiriusXM

Hear a very special SiriusXM Town Hall event with Renée Fleming this Thursday, April 12 at 6pm ET. Renée will answer questions from an intimate audience of SiriusXM listeners from the SiriusXM studios in NYC. The event will be hosted by Bob Edwards and will air LIVE on Symphony Hall (SiriusXM channel 76). For more information, visit www.siriusxm.com/symphonyhall.


----------



## Moira

Oy, so many of the new members seem to join purely in order to make announcements.


----------

